# Looking for someone that would like to buy land in Oklahoma



## Oologahan (Oct 14, 2017)

I live on 20 acres, but at 60 years old 3 acres is all I need. The land has a pond. paved roads, utilities (gas, water, electric), and could also have access to well that is drilled, no pump. 25 miles from large metropolitan city (350,000), three miles from 15 mile long fishing, sailing, and pleasure lake. I'd like someone that is financially able to buy and build a home on the land and may want to farm or homestead. I would not rule out a lot split of the 17+ acres, but probably not smaller than 3-5 acre lots, so it has investment possibilities.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

I’m Interested and have questions. Tried to PM you, no access to PM. Please contact me.
Thank you,

Chaz


----------

